# Meat Slicers



## smoked (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever had any experience with weston brand meat slicers?


----------



## hanifen (Feb 22, 2007)

No I don't have experience with that one but I did get a Chef's Choice one for Xmas.  It is nice but not professional.  Works for what I need it to do.


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 22, 2007)

i have not tried the meat slicers but i have the weston stuffer it is a great product the prices at weston are great and i dont think you can go wrong with there products 
salmonclubber


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have the Weston but I did get a slicer for Christmas. I believe it came from Bed Bath and Beyond. It's a fairly common home slicer. I think its about 130 watts or so. It does what I want it to do but is by no means a professional model. I think it cost about $100. But here's some input that may be useful to you. The blade comes off of mine for cleaning. Then, with the blade off,  exposed is the gears from the motor to the blade. They're all plastic. That may be OK but I'm not too happy with it. If you want a slicer that will last ... especially if it is to do some pretty tough slicing, you may want to invest a few more bucks and be sure to get metal gears.


----------



## smoked (Feb 23, 2007)

the toastmaster one I've had for years now has plasitic gears, that has not been an issue.....as long as it's not running every day and all day long there won't be an issue (well unless you try to over exert the machine....) I'd love a professional one, but for now it's not cost effective.....


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

smoked did you settle in on a slicer?
If so which one did you get?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheech -

We got the 200 Watt #8 Grinder from LEM Products. Mine just came in today!

http://www.lemproducts.com/cat06/cat06_elecgrinders.pdf


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice grinder you got there Debi


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 4, 2007)

My old one (30 years old) died 3 weeks ago - that's why I haven't made any sausages lately! It really wasn't a great one anyway but it more than paid for itself.

This one came highly recommend by our buddy Smoked!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 5, 2007)

i am very interested in how it works for you


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Smoked does alot of pastrami and loves his so on his recomendation I bought it - cuz I do alot of pastrami as well. 

I'm wondering how it will do with liverwurst - that's my next lunchmeat!


----------



## dacdots (Apr 7, 2007)

The thing I can say about buying equipment is DON'T go cheap if you can avoid it.Ive burnt plastic gears out of two cheap slicers.On grinders the bigger you can go with the largest motor you can afford will be well worth it even if you have to wait some time to get them.I built up my equipment one purchase at a time over several years,in the meantime I just made do.Now I have equipment that will last me a lifetime.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 7, 2007)

Good point dacdots ...

Especially things with motors and gears!


----------



## smoked (Apr 7, 2007)

well so far I'm pretty pleased with the slicer....just wish it had a bigger tray is all.........

in fact just got done slicing up the two buckboard bacon's.........


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 9, 2007)

sliced up two big briskets yesterday nice and thin and it worked great! Did get a bit slippery though.

Love that slicer Smoked! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 9, 2007)

I love my slicer.  Between the 9 lbs of jerky I made and the canadian bacon it save me SOOO much time.  Clean up isn't that difficult. I do wish the tray was a little bigger though.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debbie, was wondering if you were still planning on trying to make the liverwurst?  My experience is that folks either love it or hate it.....I love it. 

I remember when I was a little kid my Mother taking me to the butcher shop with her; sawdust on the floor (as a kid, I loved to play in ,and still fondly remember).  Then butcher would always give me a slice of liverwurst.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 20, 2007)

Theresa -

Yes this weekend in facy finally some some nice pig livers. I love it! Jessie hates liver but loves liverwurst - go figure? I wasn't sure if I was gonna smoke it but I made chicken livers in bacon last week and they were great so I'm smoking it for sure!

I'll let you know if the recipe is any good. I found it on the net and sometimes there not so good.

PS our old butcher shop/slaughter house had sandust on the floor too. I used to wonder why the guy would not get rid of his cigar wait he wa cutting meat. Mama would have died if she ever saw that place. Mama made us wear these funny little hair webs whenever we were in the kitchen - now I wear a ballcap instead. Somethings are hard to get rid of.


----------



## zapper (Apr 28, 2007)

Keep your eyes out for used commercial equipment. I came across a Fleetwood 10" slicer that was "broken" for $40. Turns out that the only thing wrong was an out of adjustment safety switch. Lucky snag! I am looking around for a grinder/stuffer.

I have to agree with the buy the best you can find attitude and going the used commercial route I think is actually an advantage. Alot of the nuts, bolts, knobs, belts, motors and such are actually eaiser to find on the web and are often off the shelf hardware. Almost all castings can be repaired if you can't locate a factory replacement and to top that off alot of commercial stuff from different makers is really "rebadged" stuff from two or three major manufactures!

My next project is cleaning up a Vulcan double basket deep fryer that is about the nastiest thing that I have ever come across. Looking for the best degreeser out there. I have heard of a dry ice or nitrogen cleaning process but haven't really looked into it yet.

My wife asked why I brought home a nasty, greasy deep fryer and set it in the drive way. So I told her that I was gonna train the kids to get a job at McDonalds


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

I Bought A Ten Inch Blade Commercial Slicer At Restaurant Supply House New. At The Time The Only Used Ones Were Much Too Big And Heavy. Paid A Little Over  $4oo.with The Savings On Lunch Meat And Cheese It'll Soon Pay For Itself. Not To Mention The Venison Cheese Steaks. The Slicers Made For The Home Have Too Much Plastic For MY Liking. But, Save And Go With What You Can Afford And Treat It Nice.


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

I Bought A Ten Inch Blade Commercial Slicer At Restaurant Supply House New. At The Time The Only Used Ones Were Much Too Big And Heavy. Paid A Little Over  $4oo.with The Savings On Lunch Meat And Cheese It'll Soon Pay For Itself. Not To Mention The Venison Cheese Steaks. The Slicers Made For The Home Have Too Much Plastic For My Liking. But, Save And Go With What You Can Afford And Treat It Nice.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 28, 2007)

I have one of the plastic cheap home ones. I agree you get what you pay for, some times you luck out.I do a lot of shopping on e-bay. The last time I used my slicer I almost sliced the tip of my finger off. I wonder a lot of times what I was doing back in the 60's.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I came close to buying a use commercial slicer on eBay. I was bidding on it when it occured to me where in the [email protected]## am I gonna put a 100 pound slicer? I sent an email tothe guy and got the measurements it would even fit on my counter! 

Luckily Smoked came to my rescue!


----------



## zapper (Apr 29, 2007)

Ain't no doubt about it, they are a bit large for the kitchen counter! While I don't think mine weighs more than 40 or 50lbs it is still awkwards to move and I am still nervous about loosing an arm while using it! Actually it is pretty safe to use, but you have to take it apart to clean it and that is suposedly when most accidents happen with them. 


It will slice just about anything, but I have read that cheese is problematic for many slicers, and I have never tried to slice any cheese yet. I would like to think that I am fair slicing with a knife, but slicing meat is not what really excited me after I started using the slicer. VEGGIES are where it is at! A "Ginsu knife" ain't got nothing on a slicer! We make Crockpot Italian beef for sandwiches every couple of months and slicing onions and bell peppers thin is almost more fun than slicing the beef!


A commercial slicer would be overkill for most folks as far as the actual need/use aspect goes. But as far as durability, function and possible resale I would still say that if you found a used commercial near the cost of a consumer level unit go for it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Smoked - Did we ever find us a cheese blade?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not that we'd need it very often, so far I've only sliced pastrami, pastrami, pastrami, pastrami, Brisket, more pastrami, more brisket, pastrami, capricola ham, smoke turkey loaf, nothing to bad, but it works great!


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)

no, they don't have a cheese blade for it yet......


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

That's okay I grate or shread most of my cheese anyway!


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)

same here, but there is hope that they will add a cheese blade for it.  I do wish they would have made the tray bigger thou........


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah it gets a bit small and slipery with briskets but it's so nice to clean and cuts so well.

I'm think abut aking my cousin who's a metal fabricator in the shipyard to make me a bigger tray. Maybe we can just put it over the existing one? A few more inches would make a big difference.

PIGGIE DONT GO THERE! 






I can't think of any other way to word this!


----------



## smoked (Apr 29, 2007)

yea, I've had some ideas running thru my head as well on modifications for the tray.....


----------



## moltenone (May 11, 2007)

i have two 12 inch automatic globe slicers that i picked up nine years ago for free,a friend of mine is a junk man and goes around to all the restaurant supply companys and hauls off there junk, "stainless steal" and "aluminum"!!! and cleans out there warehouses,he brought a trailer load of stuff to a place i worked for,the boss gave him five hundred for all the equipment on the trailer.
after a week of going through the equipment i got down to the globes,they were dirty and very funky,i cleaned them with a pressure washer and after drying i repaired them,the motors were good,the power cords were the only problem on either one,i replaced the drive belts on both for the automation and good as new, they are still running and were old models to begin with.
my point in this long winded post is to say this.......look around check out the restaurant supply places,check out govt. auctions,school auctions or even restaurant auctions.



good luck


Mark


----------



## deejaydebi (May 11, 2007)

Don't forge to share them!


----------

